# using enemas safely



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i have been suffering from diarrhea for more than three years bnow..when i realized i was allergic to high fructose corn syrup and stopped eating itthe d went away..but now i have constipation..i feel like im not emptying myu bowels,had this feeling even when i had dbut now i KNOW im not emptying my bowels..i use enemas on a weekly basis..my question is how safe is it and should i switch to just warm water enemas.?...im currently using the ones from the storei also feel like since i has d flr years my rectum might of gotten smaller and cant handle solid poo..does this make sense or am i grasping at straws??


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you using Fleets? They are a saline solution. Not the best way to go. I use warm tap water with the fleets bottles that I have saved. I take enemas when I need them sometimes, every other day when I am in my C. stage of my IBS. I am an IBS-A so there are times that I have D. I have had IBS-A for over 40 years now and have taken many enemas over the years. I am still alive and kicking, so they haven't hurt me. Have you tried any dietary solutions for your C? Some people have luck with fiber supplements. I wasn't one of them, but maybe you can give it a try.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i take the generic kind and its saline soultion..thanks for the advice...i will save the bottles and add warm water...glad i will be able to use them every other day without problemsi use an enema about once a week..a couple times i used it twiceim afriad of using fiber otc meds..i eat an apple a day mostly and pears..gonna try aloe vera juice tonight when i get home..have a couple days off work in case it runs me..which i really wont mind at this point and time


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I found an enema bag kit at a medical pharmacy store, like an old-fashioned drug store near me. It works way better IMO than the Fleet but be careful. I started doing it every day & I don't think that is a good habit, for me anyways. I read that you should use distilled water but I have used warm tap water & got better results.Probably not such a good idea though. I think the distilled is safer. One thing you can add to the water is apple cider vinegar. That is supposed to help break up the hard stuff I think.I have had some good results with both.I am gonna try to only use mabey once a week cause I think I was already getting used to it after a few weeks.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks for the info,im gonna get some apple cider vinegar tomorrow


----------



## enema fan (Feb 27, 2008)

I talked to my Dr. about taking enemas and he recommened not using fleets or any other prepared enema, so I have a bag and take a warm tap water enema about twice a week, Ive done this about 10 years now and my quality of life has inproved a great deal I do have bowel movements between enemas and they seem to be much more normal nand not like little rocks so yiu might consider this maybe your life will get better like what happened to me


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

I prefer the Fleet Mineral Oil enemas


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

because of the diet im on,i cant do the mineral oil..i have switched to giving myself warm water enemas every day..i can go on my own and have,but i want to make sure everything is out..im so used to having d that i dont feel like im finished until i cant go anymore


----------

